

Why Linux on the Desktop Is Dead - sytelus
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/252516/why_linux_on_the_desktop_is_dead.html

======
chipsy
I upvoted this article because I actually hold the opposite opinion. While I
wouldn't deny that most people are going to have a better experience on
Windows or OSX right now, I believe that as the commercial software world
becomes increasingly focused on web, tablet, and mobile platforms, room
appears for the "open-source desktop" - Linux or otherwise - to experience a
renaissance.

The open-source ecosystem accomplishes something no company really wants to
bother with - maintaining and polishing up old working code. Over a period of
a few years that is no advantage, but when you start taking a decades-long
view, old solved problems want to stay solved, and open-source increasingly
becomes the option that gets you there faster.

And the cutting edge has already moved on. Although there are still plenty of
high-end tasks that need the kind of deep hardware access you only get on
desktops, the web has proven that it can do an increasing breadth of high
quality apps - and so have the mobile environments. If you're selling
software, you want to be on those platforms if you can, despite all their
maturity problems.

------
schrodingersCat
Well, I still going to keep using Linux on the desktop regardless... Ubuntu is
not exactly the best example of this application for sure!

